# Internetzugang (Modem)



## Carndret (29. Juli 2004)

Ich suche gerade einen Anbieter für einen Internetzugang über Modem, der nicht direkt über die Telefonrechnung abrechnet sondern unabhängig vom Einwahlort. Das ganze ist für einen Freund der nicht so oft zu Hause ist und dennoch an jeder beliebigen Telefonbuchse sein Laptop anschließen will.
Bei 1und1 habe ich so etwas gesehen, allerdings nur mit Grundgebühr. Was er aber auf jedenfall nicht haben will, da er nur sehr, sehr selten surft.

Kennt da jemand einen Anbieter, bei dem das geht?


----------



## myplex (31. Juli 2004)

Guck mal bei onlinekosten.de in der Rubrik 0800 - Einwahl


----------



## myplex (31. Juli 2004)

Ich hab was vergessen:
Du wirst keinen Anbieter ohne Grundgebühr finden. (auch nicht bei onlinekosten.de)


----------

